# Ayudenme a usar el LM567



## julianramirezr (Ago 22, 2006)

Hola soy nuevo aqui.

Estoy tratando de usar el decodificador de tonos LM567 para detectar una fecuencia determinada, he probado diversos montajes pero aun no he logrado resultados. segun he leido, este chip cambia el estado de su salida a 0 cuando detecta la frecuencia para la cual se sintonizo, sin embargo en mi caso, cuando se detecta dicha frecuencia no hay un cambio de estado en la salida sino que se aprecia allí la frecuencia de entrada multiplicada por 2, es decir que el chip me actua como un multiplicador de frecuencias y no como tengo entendido que debe hacerlo. espero que me puedan colaborar pues lo que deseo es que cuando la señal de entrada sea la de la frecuencia deseada la salida este uno y de lo contrario en cero

gracias

JULIAN


----------



## Mushito (Ago 23, 2006)

Bajate su datasheet y revisa tu montaje.
http://www.datasheetarchive.com/search.php?q=LM567&sType=part&ExactDS=Starts


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 23, 2006)

la señal no debe superar 200 mV, colocas dos diodos en antiparalelo.

Si no me equivoco es de colector abierto, debes conectar un led + resistencia a positivo y funciona al reves luce cuando no detecta.


----------



## elemental (Ago 29, 2006)

Holaa yo tuve problemas con ese integrado tambien  y al final los solucione medio de chorra y creo que era culpa de la señal de entrada que no la cogia bien.. probablemente fuera culpa de la amplitud, que no era suficiente, pero quiza la forma de onda tambien pueda afectar


----------



## julianramirezr (Ago 29, 2006)

GRACIAS A TODOS POR SUS MENSAJES, HAN SIDO DE MUCHA AYUDA PARA MI Y AL FIN HE SOLUCIONADO MI PROBLEMA


----------



## pillina (Dic 7, 2008)

Hola estoy muy preocupada por no poder solucionar el problema que tengo con el 567, este no responde a las frecuencias de entrada de la manera que debe. no entiendo por que, he probado varias conexiones y no logra hacer que el 567 responda de alguna manera a esto


----------



## jeffrucho (Mar 20, 2009)

Hola! Tengo una pregunta:
Yo tengo implementado un circuito de proximidad que usa un fototransistor, y un led infrarojo... y estoy utilizando el LM567. A lo que tengo entendido lo que hace es filtrar unas frecuencias mediante el Rt y el Ct para responder solo a una frecuencia respectiva correcto? osea que si yo utilizo mi resistencia de 10k y capacitor de 1 microfaradio esto me va a permitir que responda a la salida de este dispositivo?
como es la salida de este dispositivo? discreta? tira pulsos digitalizados de 5 voltios o su salida sigue siendo analogica? Muchas gracias


----------



## cakches (Mar 20, 2009)

pero una consulta ... con que programa puedo encontrar el LM567 ya que quiero implementar ese circuito tambien.


----------

